# How much Maintenance



## Oct09 (20 Oct 2009)

Can anyone tell me would they have any idea how much maintenance would be paid out for a  school going child where his dad earns in the region of €700 a week.  

The dad has a house which he has a mortage on and has 2 other seperate depandants on him also.
Thanks


----------



## tyler (28 Oct 2009)

As far as I know it is 65 euro a child per week. My friend has gone through the courts and this what they have said to her


----------



## dj123 (28 Oct 2009)

I know someone with 2 kids giving 150 a week and they are on much less than 700 a week


----------



## DaisyChains (30 Oct 2009)

I'm told that the max the district court can impose is 150 per child per week, and that generally speaking they would award 75-100 per child per week


----------



## Martin68 (1 Nov 2009)

A friend of mine pays 80 euro a week for one 6 year old . That said this did not go through the courts yet.He earns 460 euro after tax etc.


----------



## GreenQueen (2 Nov 2009)

DaisyChains said:


> I'm told that the max the district court can impose is 150 per child per week, and that generally speaking they would award 75-100 per child per week



The maximum that can be awarded per child per week is €150 in the District Court but there is no general award.  If anyone quotes you an average ask them where they got their facts from.  The minimum recommended in the District Court is €75 per child per week, however it's up to the discretion of the judge and lower amounts can be awarded and are on a daily basis.

The assessment of maintenance is based on a calculation of each parents means & what the child's needs are. Quoting amounts like €75 - €100 may get the OP's hopes and expectations up when they may not be awarded in court.

To the OP:

The father is earning €700 per week (€2,800 per month), is that gross or net?  For the purposes of my calculation I'll assume it's net.  You don't mention whether he has another adult living with him who is earning and able to take half of the costs of the mortgage and other household bills.  So say for example he has an average mortgage of about €250K over 25years at a rate of about 4% - that' s approx €1,200 per month on the mortgage alone.  I'm assuming he has a car with fuel costs to/from work of about €50 per week.  All other assumptions are below in my monthly calculations & they are very conservative:

Income: €2,800

Mortgage: €1,200
Fuel Costs: €200
Food/Grocery Costs: €400
Electricity: €60
Heating: €80
Home Insurance: €35
Life Assurance: €50
Telephone/Mobile Phone: €60
Car Maintenance/Insurance/Tax: €150
TV Licence: €12
Doctor's Fees/Contingency Spending/House Maintenance: €100

Total Outgoings: €2,347 - Say €2,350

That leaves only €450 to maintain his 4 children - and he has to maintain them all equally.  So it's approximately €112.5 per month, per child which equates to a maintenance of €25 per week per child - approx.


----------



## GreenQueen (2 Nov 2009)

First of all apologies - I misread the OP & assumed there were 4 dependants not 3.  Split the pot 3 ways then you get a figure of €35 per week per child.

What I've worked out is a very simple version.  Jaybird if you assume that the father maintains his 2 dependants that he lives with by paying their light, heating, roof over the head etc - then how does he pay their other costs which would include clothing, school expenses, christmas etc, etc.  I can assure you that child benefit doesn't allow for all of these.


----------



## Oct09 (2 Nov 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your replies.  Yes his salary is 700 net.  The 2 other dependants he has on him are wife and another son.  Wife does not work.  The dad gives the mother €50 a week already for the child buys the child clothes, toys ect and has always split the cost of things that the child has needed eg buggies, even  profesional photos of child down through the years.  The mother has sent the dad a solicitor letter demanding €100 a week maintenance saying that she will take him to court for this and implying that she will be granted it.  

Guess it will all depend on the judge and all his outgoings will be taken into account from what ye have said.

Thanks


----------



## User16 (11 Nov 2009)

*Re: Depends on which court you apply t0-*

District Court awards €150 per child per week. Last week my solicitor said last year they generally awarded €120 max. 
In todays climate about €100.

Circuit court awards higher amounts.


----------

